# Meme Thread



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

This thread is to share the best memes!

Here is the first:

When you're forced to go to a party you never wanted to go to and you have to keep a yay face for mom:








CAN'T WAIT


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)




----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I’m too lazy to save the meme to my photos. But like do you know when people are crying, and you just literally don’t know what to do. Like do you want water or something?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Next one:
When you find the sus on among us:









IMPOSTA

I am not sure if I've already did this on any other threads if I did sorry for annoying you with it again if not, enjoy!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I’m too lazy to save the meme to my photos. But like do you know when people are crying, and you just literally don’t know what to do. Like do you want water or something?


um Me confused


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> Next one:
> When you find the sus on among us:
> 
> View attachment 42784
> ...


Wow, neat, where do you get these pictures!?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> um Me confused


LmAO I feel awkward when someone is crying beside me but then I don’t know how to make them feel better


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, neat, where do you get these pictures!?


pexels


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> LmAO I feel awkward when someone is crying beside me but then I don’t know how to make them feel better


OHHHHH yeah ditto


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> OHHHHH yeah ditto


That was a meme I just found but okay


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> That was a meme I just found but okay


What?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> What?


Nvm.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> What?


so she said she's awkward when someone is crying next to her and I didn't understand and then she said that's just a meme I found and I was like ditto and she said okay and now yer asking what that meant and she just said never mind cause it's not really mattering anymore.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> so she said she's awkward when someone is crying next to her and I didn't understand and then she said that's just a meme I found and I was like ditto and she said okay and now yer asking what that meant and she just said never mind cause it's not really mattering anymore.


Finally someone who could explain it.


----------

